# Frösche und Molche 2015



## Tanny (28. Apr. 2015)

die habe ich heute in meinem Mini entdeckt 

           

Vielleicht kann mir von den Profis ja mal jemand sagen, was für __ Frösche das sind?

Auf jeden Fall befindet sich in dem Mini tatsächlich auch mindestens ein __ Moorfrosch!
...den habe ich nämlich gestern morgen einige Male gehört 

Die Frösche und __ Molche im Mini verstecken sich übrigens in den Löchern der roten 
Steine, die ich in der Bütt versenkt hatte. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## laolamia (28. Apr. 2015)

hab auch einen


----------



## Digicat (29. Apr. 2015)

Servus Kirstin



Tanny schrieb:


> ( .... )
> 
> Vielleicht kann mir von den Profis ja mal jemand sagen, was für __ Frösche das sind?
> 
> ...


 
Die Frösche würde ich als Gras- bzw. Springfrösche identifizieren.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Harry (29. Apr. 2015)

Schöne Fotos. 

Der Molch sieht aus wie ein Kammmolch, die Form des Schwanzes irritiert mich ein wenig. 
Oder ist das ein gekaufter Exot?


----------



## laolamia (29. Apr. 2015)

moin,

denke es ist ein __ bergmolch.....hab gar keine berge 
nenene hier wird nix gekauft....wer kommt der kommt wer geht der geht

gruss marco


----------



## Digicat (29. Apr. 2015)

Würde auch meinen das es Weibchen eines __ Bergmolch in Landtracht ist.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## laolamia (29. Apr. 2015)

der bauch war gelb/rot


----------



## butzbacher (29. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

die __ Frösche sollten alle __ Grasfrosch sein.

Ich würde auch __ Bergmolch sagen. Einfache Unterscheidung zum Kammmolch: Bergmolchunterseite ist gelb/orange ohne schwarze Flecken.

Gruß André


----------



## misudapi (29. Apr. 2015)

Hallo, 
hab heute einen zweiten Frosch/Kröte entdeckt. 
Dem fehlt aber was.
    

Ich wundere micht das er Einäugig die Größe erreicht hat.


----------



## Schrat (4. Mai 2015)

Ein __ europäischer Laubfrosch. Der __ Blutegel ist da auch schon zu sehen, hatte ich zu diesen Zeitpunkt aber noch gar nicht entdeckt.


----------



## troll20 (4. Mai 2015)

Treff der Halbwüchsigen 

Anhang anzeigen  

LG René


----------



## troll20 (4. Mai 2015)

Treff der Halbwüchsigen 

  

LG René


----------



## StefanBO (15. Mai 2015)

Die Bergmolchweibchen sind nachts immer wieder/noch bei der Eiablage zu sehen, Jungmolche sind mir aber noch nicht aufgefallen. Letztes Jahr sah ich die wohl auch erst ab Ende Mai ...





https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/gallery/photos/p1060127_bm.29312/


----------



## misudapi (16. Mai 2015)

Hallo Stefan,
da hast du aber in richtigen Moment fotografiert. 
Klasse!!!!
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Tanny (24. Mai 2015)

Sind zwar noch keine __ Frösche, __ Kröten und __ Molche, sollen aber noch welche werden 

Die Kaulquappen in meinem Tümpel 1 werden irgendwie immer mehr 

heute ist mir was faszinierends aufgefallen.
Da wir ausnahmsweise mal totale Windstille hatten, war auch das Wasser komplett unbewegt: 
  

unter einem halb verrotteten Algenklumpen, der schon Bläschen schlug, müssen aber hunderte
Kaulquappen zu Gange gewesen sein, denn das ganze Wasser wurde von ihnen in Bewegung versetzt:


----------



## Andre 69 (24. Mai 2015)

Hallöle All !
Na dann stell ich auch mal ein Bild ein !


----------



## Andre 69 (24. Mai 2015)

Na da ging wohl was daneben ,
  Davon hab ich ne ganze Menge , aber wer ist es ?


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2015)

__ Teichmolch Andre ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Andre 69 (24. Mai 2015)

Danke Helmut !
Ist das jetzt jetzt auch Einer , der wenn er gross ist , das Weite sucht ? Sprich , geht er im Herbst und überwintert an Land ?


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2015)

, ja der __ Teichmolch überwintert an Land.
Er kommt aber im Frühjahr wieder zurück ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2015)

Servus 

Komme gerade von meinem großen Teich ...

  

  

Viele ca. gerade mal 1-2cm große Molchbabys habe ich entdeckt. Es wimmelt nur so am Teichrand.
Bei diesen Beiden hatte schon die Gegenlichtblende die Wasseroberfläche berührt.
Das 2. Baby schien fast durchsichtig ...

Dieses gelbe Ding beim 2. sind Fichtenblütenpollen die überall im Teich abgesunken sind. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Sascha696 (29. Mai 2015)

Moin,
sage mal.... wie bekommst du bloß solche fotos hin???likelike
Echt Hammer!

Gruß
Sascha
(neidisch bin)


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2015)

Servus Sascha

Einfach draufhalten ... 

Sollte mit jeder Kompaktkamera mit Makromodus gehen. 
Ich verwende halt eine Systemkamera mit Makro-Objektiv.

Das schwierige ist eigentlich, diese "Kleinen Dinger" zu sehen. Die heben sich nur unwesentlich von der Teichfolie ab. 
Ich muß gestehen das meine Gattin sie entdeckt hat. Seitdem ich das Molchbaby bildlich im Hirn abgelegt habe, finde auch ich sie.

Suche nach einem halben Zündholz. Der Zündkopf ist der Kopf des Molches und der Körper läuft nach hinten schlank aus.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

Ach ja ... Danke fürs Lob


----------



## misudapi (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
Helmut bei den Bildern kann ich nur "Hammer" sagen. Echt. 
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2015)

Servus

Danke Susanne

Beim suchen habe ich diese Bufo bufo Kaulquappe entdeckt ...

 

Auch das muß sein ...

Jetzt weiß ich endlich wo diese vielen "Rollen" herkommen.

Und diese "Gläserne __ Spitzschlammschnecke". gerade mal 1mm groß ist mir auch in die Quere gekommen.
  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (30. Mai 2015)

Moin zusammen! 
Dürfen hier auch Reptilien rein oder nur Amphibien?  Ich stell mal meinen Schnappschuss rein, über den ich gestolpert bin, meine Eidechse vom letzten Jahr ist wieder hier!
  
lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (31. Mai 2015)

... und heute nahm sie ein ausgiebiges Sonnenbad auf der Kugelzypresse:
    
lg ina


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2015)

Servus 

Leider gibt es Die nicht bei uns ... Ina ...

Aber ich konnte gerade eben den ersten Babymolch mit vier Beinen sichten  ...

  

War schon fast 3cm lang ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo Helmut! 
Hammer Deine Molchaufnahmen! Bei mir hauen sie immer ab, wenn ich mit der Kamera anrücke...
__ Eidechsen gibts doch eigentlich überallmehr oder weniger häufig,  oder nicht? Also das ist glaub ich __ Zauneidechse, die Smaragdeidechsen sind auch eher selten hier, ich hab nur mal eine vertrocknete gefunden, die hatte offenbar ein Vogel erwischt...lebend hab ich noch keine im Garten gesehen.
lg ina


----------



## Andre 69 (31. Mai 2015)

@Ina
 Also , Ick wohn ja nur um's Eck , aber hier hab ich noch keine gesehen !
@Helmut 
Wäre das ein Baby von "Meinen" ? Oder wieder was Anderes ?


----------



## ina1912 (31. Mai 2015)

@Andre: ganz sicher gibts bei Dir auch welche!  Musst nur auf leisen Sohlen durch den Garten und nicht poltern wie Dein Avatar
es sei denn, Dein Garten ist schattig und feucht. Die __ Eidechsen lieben die sonnigen und trockenen Bereiche, am liebsten Trockenmauern. Allerdings muss es Verstecke für sie geben!
lg ina


----------



## bekamax (31. Mai 2015)

@ Andre: Hi, mach einfach überall in den Beeten verschiedene Steinhaufen aus den Steinen, die ihr so beim jäten findet. Seit wir die haben sind überall Eidechserl. Richtig frech; man kommt manchmal auf einen halben Meter ran. Auch auf der Terrasse aus Beton sausen sie oft herum. Schlangerl (Wildweststeirisch f. Blindschleiche) gibt's auch mehr und auch echte __ Schlangen sind jetzt da, oder besser bleiben auch da.


----------



## Eva-Maria (31. Mai 2015)

boooooaaahhhhh Ina & Helmut,
wie ich euch beneide!!!!!
__ Frösche ja, __ Kröten ja, __ Ringelnatter jaaaa.... aber __ Molche, nee leider keine!


----------



## ina1912 (31. Mai 2015)

Och, das dachte ich auch zehn Jahre lang...dabei hatte ich sie nur nie gesehen. Irgendwann läuft man ihnen dann doch mal über den Weg. Und wo die __ Ringelnatter in der Sonne liegt, da fühlt sich die Eidechse auch wohl. Wobei, wenn die Schlange kommt, von dem Tag an ist nie ne Eidechse mehr in dem Sommer zu sehen. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Natter die Echse auch jagd und frisst.
lg ina


----------



## bekamax (31. Mai 2015)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> boooooaaahhhhh Ina & Helmut,
> wie ich euch beneide!!!!!
> __ Frösche ja, __ Kröten ja, __ Ringelnatter jaaaa.... aber __ Molche, nee leider keine!



Bei uns ist es genau so! Wobei einen adulten Molch haben wir schon im Blumenbeet gefunden. Es besteht also vielleicht doch Hoffnung?


----------



## ina1912 (31. Mai 2015)

Auf jeden Fall! Kommt auch immer drauf an, wie aufgeräumt so ein Garten ist.  Vor 15 Jahren, als alles noch Baustelle war, hat sich auch noch keiner blicken lassen. Je mehr alles zuwächst, desto mehr Besucher stellen sich ein! An meinem Teich gab es am Anfang eine Libellenart, mittlerweile sind es an die 12. Ähnlich ist es mit den Schmetterlingen und den Piepmätzen.. __ Molche, Eidechse und __ Ringelnatter hab ich vllt, nach 10 Jahren zum ersten Mal gesehen. Die __ Frösche sind meist die "Pioniere" in einem neuen Garten. Also GEDULD! Und vorsichtiges Händchen beim Aufräumen! Viele Nischen schaffen und große Pflanzenvielfalt, damit für jeden etwas dabei ist, dann kommen sie schon!
lg ina


----------



## Tanny (31. Mai 2015)

Ich habe heute an Tümpel 1 versucht Fotos zu machen 
- Helmut, mit Deinen Megafotos kann ich nicht mithalten - 
meine Kamera schafft es nicht, wenn ich so weit ranzoome, noch scharf zu stellen 

Aber ein Schauspiel ist es trotzdem. 
Der Tümpel ist dieses Jahr schon seit Wochen VOLL mit mindestens 3 verschiedenen Kaulquappenarten 
(wenn man genau hinschaut, kann man zumindest auf den Fotos sehen, dass es verschiedene sind)

und unendlich vielen Wasserflöhen, kleinen Käfern, Blutegeln und Miniaturtierchen, die ich überhaut nicht 
irgendwie betiteln kann


----------



## Tanny (31. Mai 2015)

Außerdem habe ich einen Fisch entdeckt, den ich nur ganz selten sehe. 
Er ist blitzschnell und lebt sehr versteckt. 
Deswegen konnte ich mich auch nicht umpositionieren für besseres Licht....aber in der Bildmitte 
sieht man ihn bei genauem Hinschauen am Grund stehen: 

    

Erstaunlich ist, dieses Jahr spielt sich absolut alles nur in Tümpel 1 ab. 

Tümpel 2 wirkt zur Zeit wie "tot" was Kleinstlebewesen anbelangt. 
Hatten wir aber in den Vorjahren auch schon und dann plötzlich wie aus dem Nichts tauchten da die 
Elritzen, __ Molche und __ Schnecken wieder auf......

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Christine (1. Juni 2015)

Ziemlich beste Freunde...
 
Der kleine Krötenmann hatte schon das ganze Frühjahr nach einer Frau gezirpt, aber es kam nur ein Frosch vorbei.


----------



## pema (1. Juni 2015)

ina1912 schrieb:


> __ Eidechsen gibts doch eigentlich überallmehr oder weniger häufig, oder nicht?


Na dann ist in Brandenburg die Welt noch in Ordnung.
Früher (seehr viel früher) haben wir als Kinder uns noch einen Spaß daraus gemacht, die Zauneidechsen auf der Mauer des Nachbarn zu fangen.
Jetzt ist es auch schon wieder ein paar Jahre her, dass ich im botanischen Garten der Ruhr-Universität mal eine __ Zauneidechse gesehen habe.

Wir haben im Garten eine ganze Reihe von Natursteinmauern angelegt (auch in der heimlichen Hoffnung, mal eine Eidechse begrüßen zu können) - vergeblich.
Man sollte immer schätzen was man hat - solange man es hat.
petra


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juni 2015)

Ein wunderschönes Foto ... Christine, verrat mir mal Dein Geheimnis.
Meine __ Frösche hüpfen weg sobald ich in die Nähe komme.

Mandy


----------



## Wetterleuchten (1. Juni 2015)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> __ Frösche ja, __ Kröten ja, __ Ringelnatter jaaaa.... aber __ Molche, nee leider keine!


Tausche Bergmolche gegen Ringelnatter. *duck+renn*
Neeee, Scherz. Petra sagte, man soll schätzen was man hat.
Wobei ich im Garten auch keine __ Eidechsen oder __ Schlangen habe. Aber wenigstens die Eidechsen wuseln in dem Industriegebiet wo ich arbeite (Direkt am Bahndamm, danach kommt nur noch Wald und ein gut aufheizender Fahrradweg) rum. Ansonsten halt dort, wo es warme Steine und Verstecke hat. Burgruinen, Industriebrachen, überhaupt trockenes Brachland.


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Juni 2015)

So Mädels ,
Da ich wie eine Gazaelle im Garten daher gleite , oder wie das Rüsseltier heist , hab ich mal vom Garten Bilder  für Euch gemacht ! Sollte doch für Kreuch und Fleuch reichen !


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Juni 2015)

moin Andre,
schicke Bilder,
aber wo sind denn __ Frösche, __ Molche & Co. versteckt????
Ansonsten haste nämlich den falschen thread erwischt


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Juni 2015)

@Eva-Maria 


ina1912 schrieb:


> Allerdings muss es Verstecke für sie geben!


Desdawegen die Bildchen !
Von Minti mach ich bei Sonne mal ein Bild !


----------



## troll20 (1. Juni 2015)

Naja Andre, wenn du den Teich auch als Mülleimer Abstellplatz benutzt würde ich mich da auch nicht Wohlfühlen. 
Und auf den Steinen sieht es eher feucht als sonnig aus  

LG René


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Juni 2015)

Ey du , dit hat je regnet ! 
Und die MüllTonne war ein Filterversuch ! Kostet nicht viel !


----------



## Christine (1. Juni 2015)

Moonlight schrieb:


> Ein wunderschönes Foto ... Christine, verrat mir mal Dein Geheimnis.


 Danke.  Tele.


----------



## Tanny (5. Juni 2015)

Gestern "Sonnenbad im Mini":


----------



## Christine (5. Juni 2015)

Hallo Tanny, ich glaub, dass muss eher heißen "Mini beim Sonnenbad"


----------



## ina1912 (6. Juni 2015)

N'abend zusammen! 
Neues von der Eidechse: anscheinend wohnt sie in der Zypressenkugel am Teich, denn ich habe sie heute schon das vierte Mal dort herausschauen sehen. Da sie nicht sonderlich scheu ist, habe ich ihr mal nen getrockneten Shrimp hingehalten. Aber den mochte sie nicht, sie hat ihn sich auch nicht geholt, als ich ihn dort abgelegt hatte, lag nämlich heut morgen immernoch da, und sie schaute wieder auf der anderen Seite heraus.
        
lg ina


----------



## Kamilah (7. Juni 2015)

Hab heute mal Ferdinand vor die Linse bekommen. Nach dem Gewitter gestern Abend chillt er heute mal auf der Hyazinthe. 
Nachdem die Grasfrösche ja Ende März, Anfang April den Teich fast überrannt.... ähm.... überhüpft hatten , tauchte Ferdinand erst vor kurzem bei uns auf.
Ist doch ein __ Teichfrosch, oder irre ich mich da?
Scheint auch der einzige zu sein - Teichfrösche laichen Mai/Juni, oder? Meint ihr da kommen noch mehr? Ich mag die, auch wenn sie ziemlichen krach machen (können).
Ferdi hat bisher keinen Ton von sich gegeben


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Juni 2015)

pema schrieb:


> Wir haben im Garten eine ganze Reihe von Natursteinmauern angelegt (auch in der heimlichen Hoffnung, mal eine Eidechse begrüßen zu können) - vergeblich.
> Man sollte immer schätzen was man hat - solange man es hat.
> petra


Dito.

Darf man so was eigentlich an den Teich freilassen ....so heimische Art kaufen und ab in das Naturgehege?





Kamilah schrieb:


> Ferdi hat bisher keinen Ton von sich gegeben


 Dann wird Ferdi wohl eine Ferditine sein. Unsere vier Quaken dauernd mal.


----------



## Kamilah (7. Juni 2015)

Dann hüpft die Dame wohl eher zu den Herren, wenn die mal irgendwo laut geben sollten, oder? Schade


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Juni 2015)

Kamilah schrieb:


> Dann hüpft die Dame wohl eher zu den Herren, wenn die mal irgendwo laut geben sollten, oder? Schade


Vielleicht war sie schon da und ist froh an deinem Teich Ruhe gefunden zu haben.


----------



## Tanny (11. Juni 2015)

heute habe ich zum ersten Mal gesehen, dass die Kaulquappen Hinterbeine bekommen


----------



## Kamilah (12. Juni 2015)

Das hab ich vor ein paar Tagen auch entdeckt 
Aber es sind noch lange nicht alle soweit. Manche sind doch noch recht klein.


----------



## Tanny (12. Juni 2015)

Dichter ging nicht...

Heute im seichten, glasklaren Wasser von Tümpel 1 der erste "fertige Molch" vor der Linse


----------



## Schrat (18. Juni 2015)

Einige Teichfrösche sind recht zutraulich. Einer kam auf ca. 30 cm heran und einmal konnte ich ihn zu gar berühren bevor er einen Satz machte. Sei es aus Neugierde oder weil ich so ein netter Typ bin...


----------



## Schrat (18. Juni 2015)

Und noch mehr __ Frösche...


----------



## lotta (18. Juni 2015)

Ich habe hier mal eine Frage, an die Molch- und Naturschutzexperten.

Meine Nichte hat in ca 15 Km Entfernung, ein Haus mit kleinem "Teich" gekauft.
Der Teich soll zugeschüttet werden.
Leider befinden sich in diesem Teich __ Molche.

Ich hätte zwar sehr gerne Molche in unserem Teich, 
meine aber zu wissen, dass man diese Tiere eben leider nicht umsiedeln darf/sollte.

Nun meine Frage, zu der besten Vorgehensweise:

Wäre es evtl. eine sinnvolle Möglichkeit, 
eine Mauerbütt, mit Teichwasser gefüllt, 
in eben dem besagten Grundstück aufzustellen und die Molche darin zu sammeln?
Um Ihnen somit die Möchlichkeit zur Abwanderung zu geben, 
solange der Teich trocken gelegt und zugeschüttet wird?

Ich wäre Euch wirklich dankbar für gute Ratschläge.
Gruß Bine


----------



## koile (18. Juni 2015)

@lotta, Du holst die __ Molche ja nicht aus der freien Natur, sondern von einem Privaten Grundstück, 
in dem der Teich zugeschüttet werden soll.
Und somit wird das Leben der Molche Gerettet. 
Und wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.


----------



## lotta (18. Juni 2015)

Danke Gerd, 
das dachte ich zuerst auch, aber...?

Würden sie denn aus der Mauerbütt einfach weiterziehen, oder eher verenden?
Hätten sie in/an meinem Teich, eher die Chance zu überleben?

(Hier in meiner direkten Umgebung soll es viele __ Molche geben:
https://www.lubw.baden-wuerttemberg..._gemeinsam_feuchtgebiete_bad_schussenried.pdf 
nur eben leider bei mir "noch" nicht)
Bine


----------



## koile (18. Juni 2015)

Also in deinem Teich ist die Chance zu überleben auf jeden Fall größer als in einer Mauerbütt!

Wenn es den Molchen bei Dir nicht gefällt, suchen sie sich sowieso einen anderen Teich (Gewässer)


----------



## Flusi (18. Juni 2015)

hallo Bine,
im vorliegenden Fall gebe ich Gerd Recht - das würde ich auch genau so machen 
Denke, die Lebensrettung der __ Molche hat auf jeden Fall Vorrang vor irgendwelchen Vorschriften. (Also mir wären sie wurscht, die Vorschriften)
Die Tierchen würde ich (ohne Zwischenstop in einer Bütt) in Dein Gewässer bringen; die Überlebenschancen sind dort am höchsten. 
Viel Erfolg wünsche ich Dir 
- und total schön, daß Du Dich darum bekümmerst
LG Flusi


----------



## StefanBO (18. Juni 2015)

Hallo,


lotta schrieb:


> Meine Nichte hat in ca 15 Km Entfernung, ein Haus mit kleinem "Teich" gekauft.
> Der Teich soll zugeschüttet werden.
> Leider befinden sich in diesem Teich __ Molche.
> [...]
> ...


der Teich mit den Amphibien darf ohne Genehmigung nicht zugeschüttet werden, aber es macht wohl wenig Sinn, diesen Aspekt jetzt weiter zu behandeln.

Also, ja, die Larven könnten in einer Wanne o.ä. groß gezogen werden, sie könnten dann später ganz normal ihre Umgebung erkunden und vorhandene/neue Laichgewässer aufsuchen. Die erwachsenen Molche sind ohnehin nur zur Paarung/Eiablage im Teich, die wandern also ab, wenn das Wasser entfernt wird.



lotta schrieb:


> Würden sie denn aus der Mauerbütt einfach weiterziehen, oder eher verenden?
> Hätten sie in/an meinem Teich, eher die Chance zu überleben?
> 
> (Hier in meiner direkten Umgebung soll es viele Molche geben:
> ...


Larven müsstest du groß ziehen, die "Großen" würden abwandern.

In deinem Teich gibt es laut Profil Koi, Goldfische und __ Sonnenbarsche. Dass es bei dir "noch" keine Molche gibt, scheint ein klarer Hinweis zu sein, dass die Chancen in deinem Teich zu überleben für sie recht gering sein dürften, für die Larven bis zur Umwandlung noch geringer. Ohne deinen Teich gesehen zu haben, wage ich in diesem Fall und bei diesen Hinweisen die Aussage: Ein "Molchparadies" ist das auf keinen Fall! Sorry.


----------



## lotta (18. Juni 2015)

Ich danke Euch.
Dann sollen die __ Molche bei mir eine Chance bekommen
und die Freiheit haben, ihre Artgenossen in der Nähe aufzusuchen, wenn es ihnen bei mir nicht gefällt.

Werde gerne berichten, wenn es in 4 Wochen soweit sein wird.
Liebe Grüße
Bine
Edit:
Danke auch Dir Stefan,
ich habe neben meinem Teich auch noch einen fischfreien "Mini" und einen Bachlauf,
(in das __ Filtersystem eingebunden).
Direkt im Anschluss an der Grundstücksgrenze, einen natürlichen Bach...

Was mach ich denn nun?


----------



## lotta (18. Juni 2015)

StefanBO schrieb:


> der Teich mit den Amphibien darf ohne Genehmigung nicht zugeschüttet werden, aber es macht wohl wenig Sinn, diesen Aspekt jetzt weiter zu behandeln.



Doch Stefan, das macht absolut Sinn!
Darum frage ich ja hier heute nach...

Die junge Familie hat 2 kleine Kinder und da ist dieser kleine,
(nicht gerade schön angelegte Folienteich),
eben keine Daseinsberechtigung mehr.
Beheimatet leider eben aber einige __ Molche.

Da ich selber Teichbesitzer, Natur- und Tierfreund bin, 
mache ich mir gerade jetzt, hoffentlich noch rechtzeitig,
einen Kopf um dieses "Gewässer".


----------



## ina1912 (18. Juni 2015)

Hallo Bine! Mach es so, nimm sie mit und setze sie neben oder in Deinen Mini. Mit hat auch mal jemand welche angeschleppt. Ich habe sie am Übergang vom Pflanzen-zum Fischteich ins Wasser gesetzt. Ziemlich schnell müssen sie gemerkt haben, wo Gefahr droht und wo nicht. Daher sah man ihre Nachkommen im 2. Jahr im Pflanzenteich. Wobei, einen Babymolch sah ich vor einigen Wochen im Fischteich, im flachen Wasser unter einer Wurzel, wo die Fische nicht gut hinkommen. Damit kannst Du sie retten und vor einer Tonne Sand auf dem Kopf bewahren!
lg ina


----------



## StefanBO (18. Juni 2015)

Der Bach/Bachlauf dürften zu starke Strömung für __ Molche haben,!? Um welche Art(en) geht es denn überhaupt? Wenn es keine Kammmolche sind, könnte der Mini(?) grundsätzlich zum Ablaichen geeignet sein. Andererseits wäre/würde er dann ohnehin besiedelt. Auch das direkte Umfeld spielt eine Rolle. Ist es amphibienfreundlich? Ein regelmäßig gemähter Rasen rund um den Teich ist es (als Teilaspekt) z.B. nicht. Die Molche brauchen auch einen Sommerlebensraum (Nahrung/Unterschlupf) und eine frostfreie Überwinterungsmöglichkeit. Und wenn sie den großen Teich "erkunden", wird es halt gefährlich.

Der formalrechtliche Aspekt könnte sicherlich ggf. mit den zuständigen Behörden geklärt werden. Zwei kleine Kinder sind ein ausreichendes Argument für eine Ausnahmegenehmigung. Das sollte aber im Einzelfall geklärt werden. Ohne Kenntnis der genauen Umstände halte ich es eben nicht für sinnvoll, das hier/in einem Forum "allgemein" zu behandeln.

Falls es sich aber um Kammmolche handeln sollte, wäre es ggf. sinnvoll, das doch näher/mit Experten zu besprechen.


----------



## lotta (19. Juni 2015)

Unser Grundstück ist etwas über 2000m² groß 
und zum Leidwesen unserer Nachbarn, eben nicht mit englischem Rasen bestückt.
Stefan, ich poste Dir hier mal eben einige kleine Eindrücke der Gegebenheiten.    

Hier mal im Vordergrund, der Mini:    

Dann Teile des Bachlaufs:            


Und gerne noch der wenig gemähte Rasen:   .

Komplette Teichansichten sind ja an dieser Stelle eher nicht relevant.

Um welche Art von Molchen es sich handelt, kann ich leider zu diesem Zeipunkt noch nicht sagen, 
werde aber weiter dran bleiben.


----------



## StefanBO (19. Juni 2015)

Am besten noch ein paar weitere fischfreie Kleinteiche dazu, und die __ Molche werden sich schon ein passendes Plätzchen suchen 

Nur anhand der Bilder wage ich jetzt nicht zu beurteilen, ob die Molche deinen Mini nur noch nicht gefunden haben, oder ob es doch auch andere Ursachen hat.

Molche haben einen kleineren Aktionsradius als __ Frösche oder gar __ Kröten (auf unsere häufigen "Standardarten" bezogen, bevor jetzt jemand mit __ Geburtshelferkröte und Co. kommt), und es ist üblich, dass sie Gartenteiche erst nach den Froschlurchen besiedeln (laut Literatur und in Übereinstimmung mit meiner Einzelerfahrung).


----------



## mitch (19. Juni 2015)

Hallo Biene,

bei mir sind ja auch Koi + andere Flossen mit den Molchen im Teich, bisher hat es da augenscheinlich
noch keine Probleme gegeben - die fische sind noch nicht angefressen


----------



## lotta (19. Juni 2015)

Hallo @all 
Danke für Eure Meiningen.

Heute hatte ich mehrere Telefonate mit verschiedenen NABU Zentren unserer Gegend.
Von: "Da kenne ich mich nicht aus" bis "Keine Ahnung" und Ähnliches,
konnte ich dann doch einen Hinweis bekommen.

Die nette Dame der Naturschutzbehörde des zuständigen Kreises,
beriet mich folgendermaßen:

"Nehmen sie die __ Molche mit in ihren Teich, wenn es ihnen dort nicht gefällt, werden sie sich nach neuen Plätzen umtun.
Hauptsache sie werden gerettet. Außerdem werden sie nicht aus der freien Natur entnommen, sondern kommen von einem künstlich angelegten Gewässer, in ein anderes künstlich angelegtes Gewässer, das geht absolut in Ordnung"

Meine Tochter, Biologiestudentin im 4.Semester meinte:
"Die Molche umzusiedeln, geht eigentlich gar nicht, "  :-(

Sollte ich in den umliegenden Nachbargärten einen Teich erspähen, 
werde ich die Besitzer freundlich um Asyl für die Molche bitten.

Bevor ich sie aber einfach ihrem Schicksal überlasse lebendig begraben zu werden, nehme ich sie definitiv mit.
Die behördliche Freigabe habe ich.
Gruß Bine


----------



## ina1912 (19. Juni 2015)

Wie hat denn Deine Tochter das begründet?  Weil so richtig erklären kann ich mir nicht, warum Umsiedeln keine Alternative zum Begraben sein soll...
lg ina


----------



## lotta (19. Juni 2015)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Wie hat denn Deine Tochter das begründet?  Weil so richtig erklären kann ich mir nicht, warum Umsiedeln keine Alternative zum Begraben sein soll...
> lg ina



Liebe Ina,
meine Tochter findet die Alternative, die __ Molche zu uns zu holen, anstatt sie zu begraben natürlich klasse!

Vom biologischen Standpunkt aus gesehen, klärte sie mich allerdings folgendermaßen auf.

Jedes Biotop hat seine eigenen Gegebenheiten,(drum sollte man aus rein biologischer Sicht solche Aktionen vermeiden).

Bei mir haben sich mit Sicherheit diverse Kleinstlebewesen eingefunden, 
welche u.U. durch die (evtl. nicht hierher passenden) Molche vernichtet würden.
Andererseits, wenn es bei mir bisher noch keine Molchpopulation gibt, wird das sicher seine biologischen Gründe haben.
Sie erwähnte Worte wie " Neobiota und Neozoa", 
auf welche ich aber nicht weiter eingehen möchte, um diesen schönen Thread nicht zu sprengen.

Die Molche werden die Umsiedlung bestimmt überstehen 
und sich gegebenenfalls einen neuen Lebensraum suchen, wenn unser Biotop ihnen nicht taugt.
Die Kleinstlebewesen werden auch damit zurecht kommen, das sehe ich ziemlich entspannt.

Nur fand ich eben die Sichtweise einer "Vollblutbiologiestudentin" ,
auch interessant und erwähnenswert.


Ich hoffe, dass ich Dir damit eine Antwort geben konnte.
Liebe Grüße Bine


----------



## ina1912 (19. Juni 2015)

Danke für die Erläuterungen Bine! Wollte nur noch mal nachfragen, da ich mir nicht vorstellen konnte, dass man als Tierfreund nicht trotzdem in jedem Fall das kleinere Übel wählen würde... So in der Art hatte ich es ja auch vermutet, sie ist sicher nicht wirklich dagegen, die Tierchen zu retten.
 Wobei, wenn ich Deine Fotos so ansehe, wüsste ich nicht, was gegen eine freiwillige Molchzuwanderung spricht, abgesehen von Straßen, die ihnen mal in den Weg gebaut wurden. Ansonsten wären sie womöglich schon von allein gekommen. Und vorhin wurde ja schon erwähnt, dass sie keinen so grossen Radius wie andere Amphibien haben. Nur weil Dein Paradies noch nicht durch Zufall entdeckt haben, muss das ja noch lange nicht heissen, dass es nicht trotzdem ein Paradies für sie sein könnte. Immerhin sind sie (also jetzt die, die Du retten willst) ja auch heimisch,wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe, oder? So werden sie mithin auch die Welt der Kleinstlebewesen nicht durcheinander bringen, welche quasi nur zufällig im Schutze eines künstlich molchfrei gehaltenen Bereichs ein langes Leben haben. Möglich, dass aus Expertensicht noch ganz andere, uns unbekannte Aspekte dagegen sprechen. ..
das ja auch nur meine ganz laienhafte Meinung, aber zumindest bei mir im Garten sozusagen aus der Erfahrung gebildet. 
irgendwo vorher hatte ich ja schon berichtet, dass mir vor Jahren auch jemand __ Molche gebracht hatte. Die wären über die trockene Asphaltrecycling-Piste, die man hier mal angeschüttet hat, bestimmt auch nicht von allein gekommen. Aber nun, sie sind geblieben, sind schon das dritte oder vierte Jahr fleissig am Vermehren, und trotzdem konnte ich bisher noch keinen Rückgang anderer Tierarten verzeichnen. Im Gegenteil, __ Frösche, Libellenlarven, __ Schnecken, Mücken, __ Fliegen, und was da sonst noch kraucht, wird von Jahr zu Jahr mehr.
lg ina


----------



## lotta (19. Juni 2015)

Danke Ina, 
das macht mir Mut ...
2 Fotos habe ich auch noch, wirklich passend für desen Thread.

Zauneidechsen fühlen sich bei uns ebenso wohl
(Jahrelang nicht mehr gesehen und doch
gut versteckt und zuhauf vorhanden)
    
Bine


----------



## ina1912 (19. Juni 2015)

Janz schöne Speckfalten, dit Dickerchen..... sieht nach hochschwanger aus?
Wie lange hast Du denn keine gesehen? Ich glaube ja, dass um uns herum viele Tiere im  Verborgenen schon länger da sind und wir sie manchmal zufällig erst nach Jahren entdecken.auf meine Eidechse hab ich so ca. 10 Jahre gewartet. Und  Z.B. hab ich einen neuen Vogel bei uns jetzt mehrfach gesehen, den ich nicht kannte. Leider hat er nie gewartet, bis ich das Vogelbestimmungsbuch holen und neben ihn halten konnte  evtl. könnte es ne Grasmücke sein.
was ich sagen will: so wie das bei Dir aussieht, MÜSSEN bei Dir __ Molche wohnen!!! Die sitzen nur nicht warten auf den Kameramann. Ich selbst habe meine dieses Jahr nur 2x zu Gesicht bekommen, und dass obwohl ich weiss, dass es sie gibt und wo sie wohnen!
lg ina


----------



## lotta (19. Juni 2015)

Ina
Leider hatte unser Findelkater in letzter Zeit einge Zauneidechsen angeschleppt :-(

Früher, als unser Garten noch wenig eingewachsen war,
viele trockene und sonnige Steinmauern vorherrschten,
konnte ich die __ Eidechsen täglich bei ihrem Sonnenbad beobachten.

Mittlerweile ist ein kleiner, gewollter Wald entstanden und weit weniger Sonne dringt in unseren Garten.
Also sind die Eidechsen nicht mehr so offensichtlich zu sehen.
Dass sie bei uns leben, war mir durchaus bewusst.
Nur leider musste ich nun mehrmals nacheinander, einige hübsche Exemplare vor unserem Kater retten.

Freue ich mich nun über das erneute "zu Gesicht bekommen",
oder ärgere ich mich mehr darüber, dass der freche Jäger sie aus ihren sicheren Verstecken aufspührt?

Ich weiß es nicht,
bin aber froh, dass ich bisher alle Echsen retten konnte
und unser Findi sich wieder auf die hier, unzählig vorkommenden Feldmäuse spezialisiert hat.

Bine


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2015)

lotta schrieb:


> Sollte ich in den umliegenden Nachbargärten einen Teich erspähen,
> werde ich die Besitzer freundlich um Asyl für die __ Molche bitten.


Hallo Bine,
ich finde es gut, dass Du das in die Hand nimmst. Ein Teich in der Nähe des angestammten Reviers ist m.E. bestimmt die beste Lösung.


----------



## ina1912 (20. Juni 2015)

Oh das ist sicher sehr traurig und ärgerlich,, wenn die eigene Mieze die sorgsam gehegte Fauna bedroht...ich selbst habe keinen "Raubkater" und daher keine Erfahrung damit, wen man besser beschützt. Die Nachbarskatze,  die meinen Garten als ihr Territorium ansieht, hat zumindest bisher nur ungewollte Nager erlegt und mir gelegentlich auch präsentiert, zum Glück noch keine Echsen. 
lg ina


----------



## Digicat (20. Juni 2015)

Servus

Bei uns konnte ich heute die erste __ Erdkröte an Land entdecken ...

     

... und auch die Teichmolche sind bald fertig.

Aber sehr viele Erdkrötenquappen brauchen noch ein bisserl ...

  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## pema (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo Helmut,
erstaunlicherweise habe ich in diesem Jahr noch keine einzige Molchlarve im Teich entdeckt. Obwohl ich immer noch erwachsene __ Molche sehe. Dabei war das Wetter bisher doch fast schon zu gut bei uns.
petra


----------



## Digicat (20. Juni 2015)

Servus Petra

Ich sehe sie ja nur deshalb, weil ich noch die Ufer natürlich gestalten muß.
Auf der nackten Folie heben sie sich hervorragend ab.

Im Flachwasserbereich sehe ich sie nicht mehr, da ist Substrat vorhanden und bepflanzt. 
Da mußt schon wirklich länger beobachten und jeder Bewegung folgen um einen jungen __ Teichmolch zu entdecken.
Die sind hervorragend getarnt und angepaßt.

Was ich damit sagen will ...
Auch du wirst junge __ Molche in deinem Teich haben nur siehst du sie nicht. 
Genauso wie ich keine mehr im dicht bewachsenen kleinen Pflanzenteich mehr sehe.
Sie können sich sehr gut "verstecken".

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (20. Juni 2015)

Ich habe heute morgen im Wasser eine Kaulquappe aufnehmen können,
wo man bereit alle 4 Beinchen erkennen kann 

     

....und da nochmal die "Übersicht über einen "Fleck im Tümpel":

 

LG Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (20. Juni 2015)

__ Frösche und __ Kröten gibts bei mir ja auch . 
So wie es aussieht, ist aus dieser Paarung ja nichts rausgekommen 
  Das war der Versuch eines Fehltritts 

  Die hielt beim Unkrautvernichten ganz still 

  und da hätte ich beinahe draufgetreten , ging aber gut aus.


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2015)

Servus

Für die Winzlinge muß ja eine Teichlandschaft wie eine Landschaft im Amazonasurwald sein.

  
Das Erdkröterl ...

... hat sich beim __ Wasserdost versteckt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (22. Juni 2015)

Helmut, das ist ja wirklich noch eine Minikröte .


----------



## pema (24. Juni 2015)

Na also,
sie sind doch wieder da: die Molchlarven. Heute habe ich die erste entdeckt - allerdings nicht in meinem Unterwasserdschungel, sondern in einem Eimer mit ein paar Fadenalgen und vor allen Dingen: mit meiner Lesebrille auf der __ Nase.
Wenn sich die meisten  Molchlarven in meinem Teich in einem noch so frühen Entwicklungsstadium befinden, ist es kein Wunder, dass ich bis dato noch keine entdeckt habe.
Das 'große, kugelförmige' Tier vor der Nase des Molches ist eines dieser winzigen, im Wasser tanzenden 'Pünktchentiere', die ich leider nicht benennen kann (sind das Hüpferlinge?).

 

petra


----------



## lopez (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

    Hab diesen Bewohner heute im Filtergraben entdeckt, ist doch ein __ Grasfrosch oder irre ich?
Kommt mir sehr hell vor, fast beige! Ist ca 10 cm lang.

   Lg Leo


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2015)

lopez schrieb:


> ist doch ein __ Grasfrosch ...



Ein stattliches Exemplar ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Juni 2015)

pema schrieb:


> Das 'große, kugelförmige' Tier vor der __ Nase des Molches ist eines dieser winzigen, im Wasser tanzenden 'Pünktchentiere', die ich leider nicht benennen kann (sind das Hüpferlinge?).


Ich würde sagen neee.    https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hüpferlinge

Eher Wasserflöhe http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...lMangTzxhL9cJ-I1I=&docid=NMQ8WtoLJND3RM&itg=1

Oder Muschelkrebse  https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ostrakoden


----------



## Tanny (24. Juni 2015)

Heute habe ich mal  angetestet, ob ich schon wieder Algen fischen kann.

Einmal die Mistgabel vorsichtig in die Algen getaucht und wieder hochgehoben....

...der größte Teil aller Lebewesen, die sich in der Alge aufhielten, fiel direkt zurück ins Wasser.

Den Rest habe ich aus der Alge in einen Eimer gesammelt, um ihn zu fotografieren...

 viel Spass beim Bestimmen


----------



## Tanny (24. Juni 2015)

und weiter:
                    

...also Algen abfischen (oder mit irgendetwas abtöten) werde ich bestimmt nicht, wenn ich sehe, was sich alles
in und von den Algen ernährt (sind übrigens so netzartige/fadenartige Algen und schmierig/schleimige Algen - beide giftgrün)

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Wetterleuchten (25. Juni 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> sind übrigens so netzartige/fadenartige Algen und schmierig/schleimige Algen - beide giftgrün


Ich glaube, die hab ich auch. Ich stelle die jetzt mal zu den Algenfotos. Als ich im Mai mal eine Schicht der "Watte-Algen" abfischen wollte, wuselten darin die Quappen buschstäblich wie die sprichwörtlichen Maden im Speck. Leider hatte ich keinen Foto zu Hand und die Quappen sind auch schnell in tiefere Gefilde abgetaucht. Nach ein paar Tagen war der Algenteppich so gut wie weg. Ob gefressen oder zerfallen, konnte ich nicht feststellen. Die Quappen waren jedenfalls zum nächsten Algenteppich weiter gezogen.


----------



## Tanny (25. Juni 2015)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Nach ein paar Tagen war der Algenteppich so gut wie weg. Ob gefressen oder zerfallen, konnte ich nicht feststellen. Die Quappen waren jedenfalls zum nächsten Algenteppich weiter gezogen.



 genau so ist es bei mir auch 

Und ich kann Dir sagen, da ich es angesichts der geringen Tiefe meiner Tümpel und des Betonbodens gut erkennen kann: 
80% -90% einer solchen Alge wird dieses Jahr  verspeist.
(die vorigen Jahre war es weniger - da hatte ich aber auch viel weniger 
Getier drin)
Es sinken nur einige wenige Algenreste ab, die ich dann als Schlamm wohl im Herbst rausfischen werde 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (25. Juni 2015)

Der kleine vom letzten Jahr, passt auf seine neuen Brüder und Schwestern von diesem Jahr ganz brav auf. Leider kann man die kleinen im Algentepich nicht erkennen.
  

LG René


----------



## Tanny (6. Juli 2015)

Heute am Strandmini:


----------



## Linnet (11. Juli 2015)

Einer meiner Besucher,


----------



## misudapi (11. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
habe da noch was entdeckt in meine Pfütze
  ein Molchbaby.

ich habe letzte Woche auch noch Eier von denen gesehen.
Und das in den kalten Wasser
Die Pfütze wird im Dauerschatten einfach nicht warm. Zarte 18° heute. 
Na denen wünsche ich viel Spaß beim langsamen Wachsen.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## StefanBO (13. Juli 2015)

Molchlarven (__ Bergmolch) sehe ich dieses Jahr nur wenige, obwohl immer noch einzelne adulte Tiere im Teich sind. Grasfroschkaulquappen dafür um so mehr - von denen sind auch schon viele an Land. Die folgenden Fotos sind aus einer Bachlaufschale, die zur Zeit "solo" als Hochteich im Garten steht.


----------



## misudapi (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo Stefan, 
dein Foto ist der Hammer!!
Man sieht alles ganz scharf. Hast du die Kamera im Wasser gehalten? 
Wirklich eine Klasse Aufnahme. Molchbaby mit Frühstücklol
Gruß Susanne


----------



## lotta (25. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen.

Heute war der erste Tag der Teichauflösung im Garten des neu erworbenen Hauses unserer Nichte.

Wie ich vor einigen Wochen hier bereits schon erzählte,
versuche ich die Molchbabys, Libellenlarven, __ Schnecken etc. zu retten,
während der Teich abgelassen wird.
Bisher habe ich erst ca 40 cm Wassertiefe ablassen können,
da die __ Molche im Mulm nicht so ganz leicht zu sehen sind.
Die ersten beiden Pflanzterrassen liegen nun trocken und ich konnte ca 30 Molche rausfischen,
einige kleine und große Libellenlarven, sowie bisher ca 100 Posthornschnecken.
  
Morgen geht es an die Tiefzone.
Drückt mir die Daumen, dass ich die meisten Molchbabys finde und somit retten kann.

Heute Abend habe ich die ersten Molche in meinen fischfreien Miniteich entlassen.
          

Morgen zeige ich Euch gerne weitere sowie Detailbilder.

Gruß Bine


----------



## lotta (26. Juli 2015)

Heute wurde der Teich geleert        

Ich konnte sicher nicht alle Molchlarven retten,
allerdings habe ich mich redlich bemüht
und nochmals 75 Molchis aus dem Schlamm gefummelt.    

Außerdem noch unendlich viele __ Schnecken und
Libellenlarven sowie diverses Wassergetier.
Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl:
  

Zu guter Letzt bin ich natürlich vom glitschigen Rand gerutscht,
auf dem Po durch den Schlick
und stand bis zu den Oberschenkeln im Modder.
Dann löste sich überflüssigerweise noch der Pumpenschlauch 
und ich habe eine Matschdusche genommen

Ich hoffe, 
dass ich den Molchen und anderen Wassertierchen mit meiner Aktion wenigstens helfen konnte.
 

Bine


----------



## Tanny (26. Juli 2015)

Biene, eine tolle Rettungsaktion 

Ich finde es klasse, dass Du Dir die Zeit genommen und die Mühe gemacht hast, all diese kleinen Wesen 
mühsam aus dem Modder zu klauben 

das Foto von der Moordusche hast Du aber vergessen.....

Ich drücke die Daumen, dass all die kleinen Krabbler bei Dir gesund groß werden und alle nächstes Jahr wieder kommen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Christine (26. Juli 2015)

Klasse Aktion


----------



## Flusi (26. Juli 2015)

Bine,
das ist ja echt toll!
Kann mich Kirstin`s Ausführungen nur anschließen; allerdings: wo ist denn das Moorduschen-Foto....nein... Scherz...

Wünsche für den weiteren Verlauf viel Erfolg,
LG Flusi


----------



## troll20 (26. Juli 2015)

lotta schrieb:


> stand bis zu den Oberschenkeln im Modder.





lotta schrieb:


> und ich habe eine Matschdusche genommen


so doch froh, andere zahlen dafür auch noch Geld 

LG René


----------



## lotta (27. Juli 2015)

Danke für Eure Zustimmung.
Außerdem freue ich mich, dass ich zu Eurer Belustigung beitragen konnte.

Wir mussten auch herzhaft lachen.
Leider gibt es keine "Matschfotos", aber die Bilder sind im Kopfkino ja doch meist am besten.
 Bine


----------



## Wetterleuchten (27. Juli 2015)

Ich kann mich den anderen nur anschließen und freu mich für dich und die Geretteten.
Trotzdem hätte ein kleines Bild vom "Rettermonster aus dem Moor" die Sache natürlich richtig rund gemacht. Aber ich habe hier ja schon von weniger manchmal richtig großes Kopfkino. Von daher, basst scho.
Viel Erfolg beim einleben im neuen Heim.


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2015)

...sie gingen getrennte Wege...


----------



## Flusi (5. Aug. 2015)

hallo liebe Kermit-Fans,
wir beobachten eine (für uns) ganz interessante Begebenheit mit zwei Fröschen, die ich Euch nicht vorenthalten möchte:
Vor einigen Wochen sind in unseren Teich zwei prächtige Exemplare eingezogen; einen von ihnen konnte ich von näher erwischen:
  
Die beiden geben alles, den jeweils anderen zu vertreiben. Sie schwimmen und quaken, und schwimmen und quaken....
Und kloppen sich wie die Kesselflicker
Ganz selten sitzen sie scheinbar friedlich nebeneinander:
 
Aber das täuscht, wahrscheinlich wird nur aufgepaßt, daß der Rivale nicht den besten Sitzplatz einnimmt.

....und dann geht´s wieder los: der eine springt volle Kanne auf den anderen drauf, bläst sich auf und versucht den Rivalen unter Wasser zu drücken:
  
aber was ein richtiger Frosch-Kerl ist, läßt sich sowas nicht bieten, und das sieht dann so aus:
  
Ich hoffe, daß die Fotos trotz der "vielen Bewegung" einigermaßen gelungen sind.
Die Grabenkämpfe der beiden Kampf-Kermits haben allerdings zur Folge, daß man seitdem kaum einen Molch und auch nicht unseren scheuen kleinen braunen Frosch zu Gesicht bekommt. Angesichts solch geballter Frosch-"Manpower" ergreifen die anderen die Flucht,
Na ja, etwas ruhiger sind sie seit ein paar Tagen geworden, aber ganz ohne Klopperei kommen sie nicht aus
Ich glaube, es sind Männchen
LG Flusi


----------



## Eumel (5. Aug. 2015)

Ich denke Grasfrösche sind ziemlich dumm. Beim Paaren geht's nach dem try and error Prinzip. Die Männchen springen auf alle __ Frösche die sich in der Nähe befinden. Mit viel Glück ist es ein Weibchen. Wenn dann wirklich 'mal ein Weibchen auftaucht, dann besteht für es die Gefahr zu ertrinken. Es ist immer wieder faszinierend liebestollen  Fröschen zuzuschauen.


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2015)

Tja, das mag ja sein. Aber das sind keine Grasfrösche, sondern Teichfrösche (oder Verwandte). Die Try- und Error-Methode ist eigentlich eher eine Erdkröten-Methode.


----------



## Flusi (6. Aug. 2015)

hallo,
@Eumel,  ich habe grundsätzliches Interesse an Amphibien und versuche, ihnen möglichst guten Lebensraum zu bieten. Was die so treiben, schaue ich mir gerne an und freue mich an ihrem Wohlergehen. 


Eumel schrieb:


> Ich denke Grasfrösche sind ziemlich dumm


Die kognitiven Fähigkeiten der Tiere kann ich nicht genau beurteilen - jedenfalls sind sie von Natur aus mit den nötigen Instinkten ausgestattet 
(wie vielleicht auch hier beim Aufbau und Verteidigen eines "Reviers"?)
LG Flusi


----------



## Eumel (6. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Christine, recht hast du. Ich habe die wegen der grünen Farbe als Grasfrösche angesehen - stimmt aber nicht :-(. 

Die habe ich in großer Menge im Teich. Vermehren tun sie sich sehr gut. Im Teich sind hunderte Quappen, die schon Hinterbeine entwickeln. Heute habe ich noch die Insel mähen können. In den nächsten Wochen geht da nichts mehr. Dann hüpfen die jungen Teichfrösche überall herum.


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2015)

Servus

Heute am Vormittag ist diese __ Erdkröte vorbeigekommen

  

Wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag
Helmut


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Aug. 2015)

hallo zusammen,
seit gut 2 Wochen beobachte, dass dieser __ Teichfrosch immer 'dicker' wird.....
was mag die Ursache dafür sein?
 

Ist putzmunter und kriegt nichts zu fressen von mir,
während alle anderen Teichbewohner ja ab und an mal Mehlwürmer kriegen.
Andere Teichfrösche schauen völlig normal aus....


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,
bei Deinem Bild  Eva-Maria,  fällt mir ein Witz ein. 
Hüpft ein Frosch über die Straße, kommt ein Pferd vorbei und tritt auf ihn drauf. Dem Frosch quellen die Augen raus, das Pferd guckt runter und sagt: gell, da schaust!
Ist gemein, ich weiß.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Christine (31. Aug. 2015)

Ich hoffe, der Froggie von Eva-Maria ist noch nicht geplatzt....unsere sind heuer schlank, aber gut getarnt...


----------



## lotta (31. Aug. 2015)

Mein Fröschchen im Mini ist auch gut getarnt:   

Und die geretteten __ Molche scheinen sich auch noch immer in meinem Mini wohlzufühlen:


----------



## Tanny (9. Sep. 2015)

Den habe ich gestern aufgescheucht, als ich für Marco ein Stück Totholz
am Uferbereich umgedreht habe, damit er dort ggf. was zum jagen findet:


----------



## Uwe.SH (12. Sep. 2015)

Hallo
  Hier ist mein Gast

LG Uwe


----------



## lotta (12. Sep. 2015)

Hab heute wiedermal ein Suchbild
Als ich mit dem Handy nah genug war, ist der Kumpel leider abgetaucht


----------



## StefanBO (14. Okt. 2015)

Am 6.10. habe ich zum ersten und bisher auch einzigen Mal einen zugewanderten __ Feuersalamander im Garten gesehen  
Mal sehen, wie sich das weiter entwickelt ...
Medium 30287 anzeigenMedium 30288 anzeigen


----------



## Digicat (16. Okt. 2015)

Servus Stefan

Glückwunsch ...

Beneide dich darum ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Heddim (17. Okt. 2015)

Hallo, alle miteinander, mit Fröschen kann ich auch dienen, allerdings können die nicht richtig quaken, sie klingen immer, als ob eine Tür knarrt. Liebe Grüße Hedwig


----------



## StefanBO (21. Nov. 2015)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Stefan
> 
> Glückwunsch ...
> 
> ...


Hallo Helmut,

tja, bei einem Grundstück kommt es nun mal nur auf drei Dinge an:

1. Die Lage
2. Die Lage und
3. Die Lage

Von daher bin ich froh, im Einzugsbereich eines Parks mit Quellsiepen zu liegen. Der Parkrand mit seinen Bäumen ist nur durch Gärten getrennt und ca. 100 Meter entfernt. Der dieses Jahr wegen Chrom VI-Belastung mit Wasserbausteinen verfüllte Quellsiepen (war ein Laichgewässer) beginnt in ca. 260 Metern Entfernung.

Nach der ersten Sichtung am 6.10. gab es noch eine zweite am 20.10. Ich hoffe, der __ Feuersalamander hat hier eine Überwinterungsstätte gefunden. Und vielleicht gibt es zukünftig ja auch mal Nachwuchs im Bachlaufbecken!? Nach bis zur Umwandlung gelangenden Nachwuchs bei Grasfröschen und Bergmolchen wäre das ein weiteres Highlight!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Nov. 2015)

Hi Stefan,

Glückwunsch, das sind wie es aussieht 2 verschiedene __ Feuersalamander, das gelbe Fleckenmuster ist nämlich unterschiedlich (ist bei Feuersalamandern so was wie bei uns der Fingerabdruck). Bei/In geeigneten Überwinterungsquatieren sammeln sie auch mal zu vielen

meine beiden, vor ein paar Jahren der im Lexikabeitrag und einen dem ich vor 2 Jahren beim Umsetzten meiner Rotbauchunken ins neue Terrarium im ehemaligen Becken fand - wohl als kleinstes Jungtier mit den als Futter gefangenen Bachflohkrebsen da reingekommen - und dann letztes Frühjahr wieder "ausgewildert" hab ich nie wieder gesehen

MfG Frank


----------

